# Lowering 05 goat



## Aussiebloke (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey y'all, I'm needing to lower my 05 GTO & thinking of buying Pedders XA coil over kit from summit.My first question- is it worth it or should I just get 35mm lowered springs? Second question is can anyone recommend a shop in the Charlotte/ Gastonia area to fit it. Any advice will be appreciated. Jake


----------

